# Anyone near San Sebastian- Northern Spain?



## Cat&David (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

My husband, myself and my 5 month old son are just settling in our new surroundings and wondered if there are any expats out there with any advice on where to go to meet others?

We're finding it difficult with the two languages (basque and spanish) anyone else found this problem? 

Cat&David


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Cat&David said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband, myself and my 5 month old son are just settling in our new surroundings and wondered if there are any expats out there with any advice on where to go to meet others?
> 
> ...


No I'm further south in Costa Del Azahar, but I have enough trouble just with the one language so not sure how you can cope


----------



## egan (Jul 9, 2008)

If you're still about I'd love to ask some questions about the area. It's possible I may be moving there and am looking for some good information.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Whenever I've been working up there - never had to even attempt to use Basque.


----------

